# Dwarf hamster



## Megan1809 (Jul 28, 2016)

hi can anyone help??? My dwarf hamster is just over a year old and in the last few weeks she has shrunk in size and now has a large red/pink lump on her back. She is really wobbly and has only just started to get a bit of energy back. Please can someone help on what this might be and what we could do??? Thanks


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Need to take her to a vet.


----------



## Megan1809 (Jul 28, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> Need to take her to a vet.


I've been told that the vet will just send us away because she's so little.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

No Im sure that's not true . Why dont you ring and ask them .


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Who told you that?
A vet worth anything should see an animal regardless of size.

Do you have any other vets you could get to?
I really think she needs a vet.


----------



## Megan1809 (Jul 28, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> No Im sure that's not true . Why dont you ring and ask them .


Will try again thanks


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Megan1809 said:


> Will try again thanks


Good luck.


----------

